# Youtube Videos - Hobbies and Interests Version



## WillYouStopDave

I thought this might be a good thread for this section. Sometimes I think when people post Youtube videos about things they're interested in in other sections they kind of just get buried in the sea of randomness. So this would (hopefully) be a thread dedicated specifically to videos people are actually interested in. We'll see how it goes, I guess.


----------



## blue2

I don't know if this qualifies but it might get the ball rolling, I like learning about vehicles & different engine configurations & people that do weird or different things with cars, here's one of the last videos I watched, Semi stack on a VW beetle cause why not.


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Blue Dino said:


>


lol I love that this is a challenge.

It's weird how when he puts their heads back on it seems less than the number of heads when they're on one lego person.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've posted this video a few times now but it's still the best thing ever:






Also:











gameboy coffin synth

coffin discussion (timestamped)

This channel is pretty great. I don't watch much stuff in this genre of channel consistently but he's basically a punk mad scientist lol and I like the random/creepy/geeky stuff.

More gameboy stuff:


* *














playlist.


----------



## sprinter

I watch a lot of videos of people building things, machines mostly. I've built a few things myself.


----------



## sprinter

I've also an interest in bigfoot videos. Which ones are definitely fake and which ones are either better fakes or possibly authentic. Just came across this one tonight and much to my surprise the original video location was only miles from my house. I never heard or Knew of it till now.






The original you can hear the supposed white bigfoot breathing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Although I'm not a gamer, I still have an interest in keeping my PC cool because I do sometimes do light video editing. I found this guy not too long ago and was surprised I didn't stumble across him earlier....


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## harrison

Excellent documentary series about Rupert Murdoch:


----------



## harrison

Inside the Victoria and Albert Museum documentary series - magnificent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## harrison

This guy is a GP up in Singapore that loves travelling. He can afford to stay in beautiful hotels - this is one of my favourites - the Fullerton. Haven't stayed there myself but it makes me feel good just watching this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm not much for video games anymore but back in the day I loved this game!


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter

I have quite a few things I'd like to restore, gas pumps, cars & trucks, motorcycles,old farm equipment. If this old Tonka truck can be restored then just about anything can....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I actually knew someone who had one of these and remember playing the Buck Rogers game that came with it...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't believe some people were complaining so much about the previous one they made considering it was still cool lol:






I mean looking at it, with the new one you're not going to be able to have a lightsabre fight like in the films since it's supposed to solidify in contact with other objects like other lightsabres so it resembles a sword fight so you're still sacrificing something either way. You either sacrifice some of it's functionality for aesthetic or the other way around.

Lol. How do?

https://scifi.stackexchange.com/que...ed-plasma-how-can-it-deflect-blaster-bolts-an



> According to another question on this site it appears that lightsabers are controlled plasma streams. These streams are seen deflecting laser bolts and of course dueling with other lightsabers.
> 
> But plasma isn't solid, in physics it behaves as a gas - so how can it deflects blaster bolts and other lightsaber blades? Lasers pass through plasma, and a plasma stream wouldn't stop another plasma stream in a duel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's studied in a special branch of Physics called LucasPhysics. It also covers why laser cannon shots can be heard - especially in vacuum.
Click to expand...

:haha


----------



## Myosr

This guy is really good at catching scammers. It's crazy :roll :


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## sprinter

I guess the video is legit, is so a really big wolf.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> This guy is really good at catching scammers. It's crazy :roll :


lol this is amazing.


----------



## FritzThird

TheCrafsMan SteadyCraftin - I had this idea for a video game. | NO-DIG BILL


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol this is amazing.


I feel sorry for those guys :')






^ Imagine the dude having this video of himself online forever :roll

I love that every time he's about to hang up, he just presses the "no no no" and it stops him :''D

---

Trolling scammers is so funny. Reminds me of






"I'm three cubes down" I love that :'D


----------



## Beatnik

I find the idea of colonizing other planets for human habitation really fascinating. It's also amazing to see so much investing and resources put into the idea, despite it paying back kinda poorly, at least in short term. Of course there are many ethical aspects to it, like should we go and shape and eventually destroy other planets too, like we are doing to our home planet currently? I think that since the Mars for example is (apparently) "dead" planet, it's okay for us to infect it with humans. In some way think it's even "logical" and "makes sense" for us to bring life to Mars.

Here's a great animation and simulation on how the preparations for the first colony could happen;






Here's the actual Mars in 4K, it's so aesthetically pleasing (great choice of soundtrack)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I suppose this counts as an interest. I stumbled across this guy's videos a while back when I was looking for 80s and 90s nostalgia. For some reason I kept clicking on more of his videos and now his videos show up in my feed all the time and I can't seem to stop watching them. I never thought it would be so interesting watching some stranger's home movies from the past. :lol

I think he has a following of people who found his videos the same way I did.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't believe some people were complaining so much about the previous one they made considering it was still cool lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean looking at it, with the new one you're not going to be able to have a lightsabre fight like in the films since it's supposed to solidify in contact with other objects like other lightsabres so it resembles a sword fight so you're still sacrificing something either way. You either sacrifice some of it's functionality for aesthetic or the other way around.
> 
> Lol. How do?
> 
> https://scifi.stackexchange.com/que...ed-plasma-how-can-it-deflect-blaster-bolts-an
> 
> :haha


This test video is up now:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Can you imagine the time this guy must have put into this?






EDIT - By the way, here is another video from the same guy describing how he did it. Interesting fact - I was about 3/4 of the way through building this exact kit when I heard the James Cameron Titanic movie was coming out in 1996-1997. I almost finished mine but for some reason stopped working on it. I don't know what ever became of it. You wouldn't think something that large could go missing for very long but I couldn't tell you where it went.

By the way. I was building mine to look like it was supposed to. Not like the wreck. Even that was hard so I can imagine what it must be like to make an accurate model of the wreck.


----------



## harrison

This is nice - not really a hotel room, more like an apartment.


----------



## harrison

I watched this today - it's all about developing a computer programme that could beat the world's best "Go" player - supposely the oldest game in the world, mostly played in Asian countries.






The whole thing is here if anyone wants to watch it - should turn on subtitles in the settings though, there's quite a bit of Korean.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Myosr




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is pretty cool. It's weird how because the camera is mounted on the rim, the tire seems stationary.


----------



## sprinter

This one I find interesting. I thought maybe it could've been a Inuit person hunting but they don't seem to be carrying any kind of weapon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I could almost live here (I've always been interested in boats and ships but never really been on one)


----------



## blue2

I like watching steam engines sometimes opcorn


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## movingbee

I am fond of watching TinyHouses Videos - and...I am hooked to have one.:grin2:


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

lets I mostly listen to long podcasts about political and culture war themes. Then i get bored of that. I will often watch a science type explanation video. But I really have to concetrate on that. THen I move onto paranormal videos. The creepier and scarier, the better. I especially like things about aliens and witches. I find all that really fascinating. Then I usually listen to instrumental music, my own curated playlist.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmjyhIGsBHsnWiF7Fnln-zPswSb_1fYJV

Then I end up watching episodes of naruto, I also like teaching myself different types of creative programs, I went a bit Blender crazy a while ago. But I just recently got a new laptop and installed Unity3d on it. So, once I finish most of my current creative projects I will begin teaching myself that.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## uziq

The other night youtube recommended me a really high quality Terrarium video. Never really had an interest in maintaining one, but these videos sure are pretty and the tanks these people maintain are mindblowing. Thanks for the rec, YouTube


----------



## WillYouStopDave

He keeps mentioning how basic this one is but this thing is a luxury item compared to what I had when I had my old 4.5 inch Tasco.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think I had an actual Discman until the 90s. I think my first CD player was kind of weird looking and I acquired it in 1989.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I remember the first time I saw one of these things. It was just a sexy car. :lol

I took a brand new one for a test drive from the dealership. I obviously couldn't afford it but they didn't know that. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think I might have posted this before (probably in this thread if I did, knowing me) but yeah. Love this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was not able to get a Sony TV until the mid-90s. At the time, the picture quality was only slightly better than other CRTs but it was significant enough to make it worth the (slight, as I recall) premium. Carrying a 27" CRT up a long flight of stairs by yourself was pretty unpleasant. And carrying one down the same flight of stairs by yourself was even worse. Anyway, SD TV needed all the help it could get.


----------



## CoffeeCat

FritzThird said:


> TheCrafsMan SteadyCraftin - I had this idea for a video game. | NO-DIG BILL


I love his videos! Their videos are realy relaxin and he also got me interested in figure sculptin.


----------



## alwaysrunning

https://www.dreamyposy.com/paper-orchid-flower-free-template/


----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## alwaysrunning

uziq said:


> The other night youtube recommended me a really high quality Terrarium video. Never really had an interest in maintaining one, but these videos sure are pretty and the tanks these people maintain are mindblowing. Thanks for the rec, YouTube


Some terrariums are so amazing! If you ever start one it would be interesting to see pics :smile2:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## 10k

Myosr said:


> This guy is really good at catching scammers. It's crazy :roll :


LOL I was watching his videos this weak!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Myosr

10k said:


> LOL I was watching his videos this weak!:grin2::grin2:


He's really committed to the cause + entertaining. : P


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ Billie Eilish's music in particular is very.. Dead sounding tbh.

I'm disappointed that he missed the opportunity to talk about melodic death metal in a video called the death of melody.






...And literally just found out Alexi Laiho died (within the last couple of days) seems like fate. I really don't listen to much metal but was listening to this a lot a while ago:






well actually found it originally through this cover

(I was leaning towards linking an Eluveitie song though since they're great + one of the first metal bands/melodic death metal I think, well also lots of folk stuff. But yeah. This is a very cursed post. There's a lot of death here. That is sad though.)


----------



## Omni-slash

^I found out when it was announced, either yesterday or the day before. Very influential guitarist and songwriter, also just 41 years old. Puts mortality into perspective. He struggled from a lot of health issues during the past year.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

If you're not old like me, you might not know this but this camera would have probably costed like $1300 when it was new. I know I had a Digital8 Handycam that did not have as many features as this one (it was lacking the LCD screen, for one thing) and I think it was $800 when I bought it. And you can see the video quality was terrible.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love these sort of restoration videos where there's almost no annoying music or person talking. Seeing an old thing thrown away getting a new fresh life is something i approve of.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

One of the better Apollo documentaries I've seen


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I never actually had any model rockets but I yearned for them (If that counts :lol ).






The model kits I built usually turned out less than good (I usually messed up the paint or the decals) but I was still a lot of fun


----------



## Snake Plant

Anyone know a decent YT ripper that won't try to put crap on my computer? Wanted to try editing a music video, adding my own media over a song etc.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Snake Plant said:


> Anyone know a decent YT ripper that won't try to put crap on my computer? Wanted to try editing a music video, adding my own media over a song etc.


I usually just search YouTube to mp4 or download YouTube videos and you can find a bunch of online converters that let you do this.


----------



## Myosr

I'm not really sure why I like this channel : P
I've watched so many of his random videos about maps and borders and stuff

The ones where he redraws the maps are so dumb but still fun for some reason






He's also got one where he redraws Europe & one with the US states.

---

The more serious videos are fun too. Like he talked about how Saudi was planning to cut off Qatar in one:

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHKk1P4wME8

---

It's kind of weird obsession (?) but kind of fun, lol, I like borders and geography stuff too.


----------



## Myosr

Snake Plant said:


> Anyone know a decent YT ripper that won't try to put crap on my computer? Wanted to try editing a music video, adding my own media over a song etc.


I use Free Download Manager. Just copy the video URL and it can download the video or just the mp3 part.


----------



## sprinter

^^I was also looking for something to download YouTube videos, tried free download manager but it doesn't work for me, just hangs up at "requesting info".

I used to use the free version of Real Player Downloader, downloaded a lot of youtube videos in the past with it but it would stop working every now and then, then start working again after an update etc. Now it doesn't work at all, they keep pushing their premier version for around $25. Seems sometimes if you want something that actually works you have to pay for it. I bought Debut Video Capture a while back and it will record any video on your screen, works well but for saving a bunch youtube videos it's slow to have to play everyone one at a time to record it. With the real player downloader it would download a bunch a YouTube videos really fast.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

Never heard of this till today. Must be a really expensive hobby.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've got to be honest when they announced this kit thing (and maybe it's because I woke up thinking about this while half asleep because no I don't have a life are you really still wondering?) I thought the kit thing would be like you could pick stuff from any packs and make your own combination of items. Which, still wouldn't save The Sims 4 from being the lamest Sims game gameplay wise, but would be better. The country kitchen kit looks nice but there's a custom content pack that's larger and very similar (though it's slightly more aimed at gardening still a bunch of cottage-y stuff though.) This is the first time any Sims pack has had vacuum cleaning included, which is nice but prob should have just included that in the laundry day stuff pack. Also how bleak is that? Video game packs about cleaning lmfao. Marie Kondo would approve tho. (Also if you have the pets expansion and they don't freak out from the cleaning that's tragic.) The 90s stuff is funny because I just started re-watching The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. Also as usual, all stupidly overpriced but I assume they'll have constant sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vacuum cleaners in the sims
> 
> vacuum cleaners in real life :no
> 
> Apparently some houses have a central vacuum system so there are like holes and stuff in the house and you sweep stuff into it. I bet it makes less noise at least.
> 
> lol:
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAjsLr77tt8


I want to say you pay for what you get but nah you really don't lol


----------



## harrison

What a great series by Simon Schama:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Interesting, I actually never knew she was wearing wigs






I got emotional watching this. I also had no idea she was 37 haha I think most YouTubers look young though it's something weird I have noticed.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not a video but a screenshot of a video...


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've seen quite a few of these "fixed" historical videos and I have to admit that they are definitely more interesting to watch when they've been given a little love but there's still something a bit off about the movement. I guess it's a framerate thing or something. I haven't really looked into the exact reasons for it.






Haunting...


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

'nobody wants to say hello' lool.

'She looks more approachable which is not really what you want with a furby'

true. I too wanted to make some spider furby chimeras but like with realistic spider movements like those spider robots but they are too expensive.



> the only way to end a furby christening is to be escorted off of the government property you broke into


----------



## sprinter

I've got a cub engine that needs this, from a baler though.


----------



## zonebox

Yay, Vimeo works 
















Code:


.-------------------------------------------.
| Freed from youtube, hooray! Thank you SAS |
'-------------------------------------------'
      \         ⌒
       \   ___/ • )
          '---,  /
              ▷.◁____/")
              \   \)  /
               \_____/
                 _|_|


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## sprinter

I've forgotten more music theory than I remember but this sure is a good refresher.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## harrison

Magnificent. Someone came across this lost portrait of Dickens at an auction in Sth Africa and probably bought it for peanuts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


>


I'm waiting for his follow up video where he explains how bad his gastrointestinal distress was from eating food that old. 🚽


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> Haunting...


Huh that's really weird to see. 'Lost' heh. I found another video of this clip with a Russian person talking about war crimes and I couldn't understand it but I realised what they were getting at because of some of the English comments like it was during the period where lots of Germans were chucked out of areas and were made homeless and most women were raped. I don't know all the details now but my nan was in a similar situation at the time (I'm not sure if she was raped, certainly threatened at least with that. Think maybe one or more of her sister's was,) because she became stateless after the war because she lived in a German occupied area of Poland (Danzig,) so the soviets came in after the war and the entire German speaking population was expelled to be replaced with ethnic Polish people, and it was often members of the armed forces who were raping random women (as with every war they do this, and then they pretend to be 'the good guys' if they win) though her family background is supposedly Swedish/Russian and she tried to go to Sweden but the ship she was supposed to go on sunk or something something went wrong with that. She did stay undercover with a couple of soviet soldiers at one point while stateless though (and I guess she would have been around the same age as that girl because she was 18 when the war ended and the person in this video looks like they're a teenager.)

edit: Apparently she was older actually although I think her identity is still disputed apparently people think she's Lara Bauer born in 1921.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Persephone The Dread 

Yeah. I don't know how accurate the title or description of that video was but just stumbled on it when looking for "restored" historical footage and was kind of not ready to see something like that. Just kind of bothers me that it really wasn't all that long ago but those people went through unimaginable things. Which I know stuff still goes on in some places but I guess we're so insulated from it in countries like the US that it really seems like people have forgotten.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> Yeah. I don't know how accurate the title or description of that video was but just stumbled on it when looking for "restored" historical footage and was kind of not ready to see something like that. Just kind of bothers me that it really wasn't all that long ago but those people went through unimaginable things. Which I know stuff still goes on in some places but I guess we're so insulated from it in countries like the US that it really seems like people have forgotten.


Yeah it's very surreal to me too well my nan passed away in December of last year, but she sometimes talked about some of the crazy stuff that happened so it's not that far removed at all for people many people alive today have family members they knew well who experienced it first hand. Someone once told her that she should write a book especially as that side of things isn't talked about much in Western countries obviously but she didn't.

I would think this is true in the US too though even though there were less civilians effected, since many people fled there during and after the war, and also people who have family members who were soldiers also would have seen a lot.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## sprinter

Saw this on a TV show recently, I think it was Strange Evidence. I just had to look it up and get a closer look. Definitely not an escaped chimp like one of the "experts" suggested,has to either a man in a suit or a


----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## sprinter

sprinter said:


> Saw this on a TV show recently, I think it was Strange Evidence. I just had to look it up and get a closer look. Definitely not an escaped chimp like one of the "experts" suggested,has to either a man in a suit or a


So I find out TT has done an analysis of this video and linked to the original.









"Here is exactly what I seen, I'm not sure what it is but can someone please tell me? Is there a person who can do video analyses or something? I got scared and ran away, i wish i stayed to keep taking the movie. Date: october 24 - 2013 Where: about 9 miles west of Tunica, Mississippi on my hunting property Time: about 6pm I was out hunting hogs, just sitting in a part of the swamp i have heard em before...it is not too far from a road. I was wearing hunting camo and just sitting dead still waiting for it to get dark, cause thats when the hogs come out. I hear a noise behind the tree i was sitting on, i thought it was the hogs, when i got around i could not believe my own two eyes. There was this huge black thing crouched by a dead cypress about 50 yards away, i thought it was a hog but saw these big shoulders and a head upright with hands. It looked like it was digging out the stump. My first instinct was to run, i did not even think of shooting...then i know no one will believe me...it was like everything slowed down...i was scared! I took out my iphone and started videotaping it..i guess i pushed the record button twice cause it stopped blinking red.. but i pushed it again. I hear a truck driving down the road and the thing stood up!! I was trying to be dead quiet...when it stood up i could not control myself and ran. That stump was huge and i'd guess the sucker was 7feet tall, i am a hunter and am pretty darn good at guessing size. that's no bear! I don't know what to think.. if someone can tell me what it is or if somone was trying to prank me i, I don't want to go back on my land. this is the first movie i have ever put on youtube..the video looks better on my phone and computer I always heard stories of skunk ape and honey island swamp monster from these parts but never thought about it being real ever. has anyone seen anything like this in mississippi?"


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


You did a great job with this, and you should be very proud of it. 😊


----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've barely started watching this video but I just have to say that I had no idea Werebears were a thing growing up and I feel genuinely robbed. These might be the greatest thing ever. They're definitely not but they're the greatest thing in the last 2 minutes.






I don't know why they feel embarrassed by this it's the most important info I've learnt this year. Just imagine if I'd gone on not knowing of the werebears.

But also EA is trash and I already knew that before this video as did everyone.






This is just my go to favourite video on EA and Yahtzee isn't even a Sims fan at all so it just goes to show how bad they are that he can still get that.

I actually clicked the Jimquistion video because I think the preview footage when I hovered over the thumbnail included a clip of Poison Ivy and Harley Quin. I'm quite easy but it's not relevant.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol I forgot about this series it was pretty good, they were the only gaming vids I really watched at the time:






It's an open world game and they didn't leave the house at all lol.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## harrison

I can't believe I didn't come across this guy before - his videos are great.






Also this is good:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## sprinter

Nobody uses their hands more when they talk.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I remember seeing his books in the library as far back as my early 20s and I was really tempted to read them but it appeared daunting (and was). I also thought to myself "I have all my life to read just one of these books so this can wait". I never did.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter

sprinter said:


>


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Arinaroe

This is pretty interesting to me. I tried to create educational videos for my YouTube channel myself, but in the end I was unable to create really interesting and engaging content. Although I used professional tools for creating effects on video, for example, like this free online video editor, I read articles on how to shoot really high-quality videos on a smartphone, but I couldn't succeed in it.


----------



## railcar82594

WillYouStopDave said:


> I remember seeing his books in the library as far back as my early 20s and I was really tempted to read them but it appeared daunting (and was). I also thought to myself "I have all my life to read just one of these books so this can wait". I never did.


Have you been seeing the new "Foundation" show on apple-tv+? I'd recommend reading perhaps "I, Robot" or the first "Foundation" book as both were written in the 1940's to 50's and fun to read (at least more fun than some of his later works in the 80's which I thought became too new-agey rather than his old more inquisitive style). Asimov seemed to be a great science visionary too, like in the interview (or a different one) he predicted the societal problem of loss of jobs due to more automation as a future crisis. I'd also read a couple of his non-fiction books, and his writing is a good, entertaining, and an easier to read intro to space sciences.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This video has one thumbs up for every time he says "engine"


----------



## crimeclub




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Did anyone else have this thing on their wishlist back in the day? It was so absurdly expensive that you could buy a good used car for the same price.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Maybe they should have created a higher honor than The Nobel Prize in honor of this one. "The Transistor Prize"


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I actually liked these vans. Though it does seem like the engine was not doing it any favors with people who already didn't like it's looks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I remember when these were new. I wanted one when I was old enough to drive.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## sprinter

*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I remember when one of the most exciting things of my young life was when I'd saved up enough to buy a Sony Discman. Had it in my car with the tape adapter thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This clearly wasn't handled well and seems to have been poorly thought out. If people have to seek them out and ask them what the heck is going on, they are obviously a bit out of touch with their customer base.


----------



## pillbugger

I hope to get on this guy's level some day.

Also, I agree with one of the YouTube comments, we need to get him famous.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This video brings back a lot of memories. Try as I might, I can't remember what I did with my Gameboy. All I know is I haven't seen it for many years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The loud whining noise you hear a few seconds after he fires these things up is the hard drive. Those old hard drives actually were that noisy. I had (I think) a 30 MB drive in mine. I eventually got rid of that computer and didn't have another one until the late 90s. I couldn't believe how quiet hard drives had gotten. And I also couldn't believe how much more reliable they were. The early hard drives seemed to fail all the time. And they were expensive as all hell too.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't believe this exists. It's just nuts. It's fascinating and cool but I don't think I would want to do this in person.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I got 


* *




Skrillex (scary monsters and nice sprites)

I haven't listened to this in years and there's amusingly a comment from me on an upload about the intro of the song




just before she did but I recognised the track almost instantly just couldn't remember who it was by. 

I haven't heard a lot of these though so can't do it with those. I got 


* *




Evanescence as well and La Roux Bulletproof as well but she got to My Chemical Romance and Burn The Witch before I figured it out. The My Chemical Romance one is interesting though because the intro is barely music and like someone speaking but their last album is the only one I didn't buy and haven't listened to as much as the others. I listened to that Queen of the Stone Age album a bunch as a teen though because I bought that one.

She also got to Nine Inch Nails into the void before me but I knew as soon as she said it lol.

Some of them are a lot more obvious/distinctive than others I think like Another One Bites The Dust and Poker Face.

Also MSI obviously. Lol when she's like 'it's not the one with the black coffee' XD

Didn't get the Sneaker Pimps one but she got that absurdly fast I also have barely listened to tracks from that album though.

Also I got Beautiful Tragedy before her but then forgot the band name LOL I was like 'I know they're not called Motionless in White'

And I got The Birthday Massacre before her and forgot the song title lol. And Linkin Park Somewhere I belong. 





I've stopped at 26:40.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Be almost willing to bet they'll end up mostly only flying cargo on this thing. I can't imagine any astronauts are going to be real thrilled about being "caught" by these "chopsticks" for a landing. And the heat shield just looks like a slightly modernized version of the heat shield on the shuttle. It only has to fail once and kill a bunch of people like what happened with Columbia.

So basically, it just looks like they're going to end up building a bigger space shuttle that doesn't land like a plane but might end up being just as dangerous to the crew.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Seeing stuff like this just makes me giddy with nostalgic happiness.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Folded Edge

The idea and title is based on 2 musicians works that I'm a big fan of. It's also design, engineering, sound / studio equipment and sound design, so I could happily watch a much longer version of something like this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The crazy thing about it is that I think I remember playing with one of these (and I think it might have been this exact one) in the early 80s. It's always so weird to see something that old pulled out of it's original box in brand new condition. I was 9 years old when this was new (for reference, I'll be 49 this year).

Funny story is that this thing was (I think) bought for the church my parents made me go to and I got in trouble for tinkering with it while services were going on (I snuck out and into the room where it was).


----------



## harrison

This looks like a completely worthless little paperback but it was the very first time that the first Harry Potter book was printed. I almost bought one from a lady here in Australia but she had a vague idea of what it was worth and wanted quite a bit for it. I still wish I'd bought it though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Am I crazy or does this sound exactly like Arnold?


----------



## sprinter

WillYouStopDave said:


> Am I crazy or does this sound exactly like Arnold?


Yeah it sounds a lot like Arnold. Funny Bill Hader impersonation and story about Arnold...


----------



## pillbugger

I found a clip on YouTube with the title "Red Wing Technical College- Accordion and Concertina Repair" and thus, was feeling a certain way. I thought the college, known for its band instrument repair classes, had opened a new class for accordions.






...But it was just an irrelevant infomercial from the past. Upon further research the college _used_ to have accordion and concertina repair classes, but the classes were closed in 1993. Some text from an online article explaining why they were removed:

"Officials at Red Wing/Winona Technical College have decided to cut the accordion-repair course after two years because they said it had failed to attract enough students and had cost too much money. Only five students enrolled in the program this year, half as many as signed up last year, said Timothy O. Schreiner, vice-president of the college. Cutting the program will save about $65,000, he said."

Only 5 students in a year? I'm sorry, but I find it humorous how unpopular these instruments are. It's just one reason why feel in tune with the wonky sounding/looking instruments. The instructor for the class was Helmi Harrington, which is currently the owner of an accordion museum here in the USA, I believe. Small world the accordion world is - I keep stumbling onto the same names when reading about them. Another reason.


Unrelated video but that is one powerful bass. I like them (perfect for me, since you can plug in earbuds), but too bad they are so expensive. The cheapest I've seen one of these electronic varieties go for was 900 bucks... for an older, discontinued, smaller, used model. One day! :




Just a nitpick, but the bellows are not being utilized in this video. 😧It's an option. Good performance regardless. 🙂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This thing is pretty impressive in person. Been to this museum a few times and when you're standing there looking up at this thing you just can't believe it exists and it isn't a movie prop or something. This thing actually flew.


----------



## pillbugger

One of my ultimate goals is to learn to how to play this short piece and play it whenever something hectic happens (such as neighbors fighting or shouting).






Taken from one of my favorite YouTube animations 😆:

* *














But first, I need to get through a darn beginner book I'm going through. So difficult at times, but the feeling's nice when you finally start to learn a piece. I think I am pretty good at recognizing a single note by ear now. The C note. Didn't think that was possible for me.


----------



## pillbugger

I have no idea what he's saying, I am still having trouble deciding on one of the two, have no clue about music, and I'm scared of expressing myself. What am I getting in to.






I think I am leaning on the one with the carrot though. I think... it's so difficult. 🤔


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Man. 8 tracks were terrible even when they were new. I can remember my grandmother buying some and like half of them would break before they finished playing the first time. 

But damn this is a cool video! The packaging and presentation on those things was amazing for the time. It kind of looks like it could have been made in the 90s.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This makes me feel really old. I actually remember this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


>



That was actually pretty interesting. American thrift (charity shops) stores or the ones in the video have pretty cool electronic stuff. I've not been round local ones here in a long time to look, but just as well. I live in a small studio flat, I couldn't fit any more stuff in, I'm struggling with what I've got in here already.

The size of houses in the US, also never fail to amaze me. While I know that's not universally the case over there, they are often fairly large. I mean, he's got a retro gaming loft and retro computer office 😁.

If you haven't been to the UK, I think you might freak out at the size of a lot of houses/homes in here.

Anyway cool video, thanks for posting. I should look for more stuff on YouTube that I wouldn't normally watch, not that I watch a lot to be fair.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> That was actually pretty interesting. American thrift (charity shops) stores or the ones in the video have pretty cool electronic stuff. I've not been round local ones here in a long time to look, but just as well. I live in a small studio flat, I couldn't fit any more stuff in, I'm struggling with what I've got in here already.
> 
> The size of houses in the US, also never fail to amaze me. While know that's not universally the case over there, they are often fairly large. I mean, he's got a retro gaming loft and retro computer office 😁.
> 
> If you haven't been to the UK, I think you might freak out at the size of a lot of houses/homes in the here.
> 
> Anyway, cool video, thanks for posting. I should look for more stuff on YouTube that I wouldn't normally watch, not that I watch a lot to be fair.


Well, I mean, many people in the US do live in fairly large houses but quite a few of us live in relatively small apartments (I have pretty much lived in apartments nonstop since I was about 15 and am 49 now). We currently live in what is technically called a condo but really it's just an apartment.

I used to have a lot of bulky electronics but I've had to get rid of most of it. I think at one time I had about 6 DVD players, a large CD changer, a 100 pound Sony CRT, 3 large 5.1 receivers, 5 VHS machines and the requisite cabinets to hold it all. Actually, I think I had two other CRTs besides the Sony. Which they sat out in the garage for years. When it finally came time to get rid of them, it was a pain. You can't just throw them in the trash. Well, I guess you could but you're not supposed to. I probably could have found someone to come and get the Sony since it was a nicer unit that still worked but I just didn't want to mess around with it. I ended up offloading it at Best Buy's recycling center.

I just have zero room for anything. I also had two large floor standing speakers which I paid quite a bit for and hung onto them for years until I just couldn't stand it anymore. They were about 40 pounds each and I was constantly shuffling them around (since I wasn't using them). I finally sold them on Craigslist and was glad to get them out of here. Though I miss them sometimes. 

I would probably still have all of it if I had the room. I can't imagine just having an extra room to fill up with stuff from the old days.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This video is 80s gold! I don't specifically remember ever looking at the Montgomery Ward catalog and asking for stuff but I must have because I remember a lot of this stuff and it almost seems like we must have had a copy of this exact one. Saw a lot of stuff I'd entirely forgotten about in this video.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The man was like a force of nature.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Schmetterling

In 2018 I started studying and practicing a traditional japanese card game called "competitive Karuta" (*競技かるた*), It became one of my biggest passions in life, I'm in love with it and I could play it everyday!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------

